# I broke icedtea-web



## aimeec1995 (Jul 27, 2017)

I changed the jvm of icedtea to jdk6, and now the control panel won't launch and neither will any java apps. 
Do any of you know if there is a file I can edit to correct this?
I have tried to find it on my own with no luck


----------

